

Inspiration Behind Request.to - pgworld
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/inspiration-behind-requestto-piyush-gupta

======
pgworld
We've built the first version. Anyone can login using twitter anytime.

Majority feedback is quite embarrassing but there are some users who are
pushing us just too hard to build a few more features. I'd like to explore if
someone would have any meaningful thoughts on how this platform could be
progressed.

